# Rollenhalter dreht sich um Rute



## HeilbuttJigger (23. August 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem mit einer meiner Pilkruten. Der Rollenhalter auf dem Blank hat sich irgendwie gelöst und dreht sich nun um das Blank. Da die Rute einen Korkgriff hat will ich den nicht aufschneiden. Kann mir vielleicht einer einen Tip geben wie ich ohne viel Aufwand (also ohne den Griff zu zerstören) den Rollenhalter wieder fest kriege.

MfG


----------



## havkat (23. August 2006)

*AW: Rollenhalter dreht sich um Rute*

Moin!

"Offiziell" gibt´s da kein Mittel, außer den unteren Griff zu entfernen.

Zwei Fragen:

Fabrikat/Preis der Rute?

Aus welchem Material besteht der Rollenhalter?


----------



## bubatz01 (23. August 2006)

*AW: Rollenhalter dreht sich um Rute*

versuche mit einer dünnen nadel einen guten kleber zu spritzen,epoxydharz währe ne lösung,gute klebkraft und gibts günstig im baumarkt ab 3e.


----------



## havkat (23. August 2006)

*AW: Rollenhalter dreht sich um Rute*

Dazu müsste er aber auch den Griff entfernen. 

Epoxy-Kleber durch eine dünne Kanüle zu drücken, stelle ich mir auch nicht ganz leicht vor.

Bringt auch nix, da die Klebung gebrochen ist. Das muss alles abgeschliffen und gereinigt werden.


----------



## HeilbuttJigger (23. August 2006)

*AW: Rollenhalter dreht sich um Rute*

@Havkat: Bei der Rute handelt es sich um eine YAD "Skagen". Hat mal ca. 50 DM gekostet. Der Rollenhalter ist aus Plaste.

MfG


----------



## havkat (23. August 2006)

*AW: Rollenhalter dreht sich um Rute*

Okay!

Ich saach ma: Kann man machen und wenn´s inn Büx geht, is auch nich schlimm. 

Also.......

Du besorgst dir zwei kleine Niroschrauben für Holz/Kunststoff mit Linsenkopf.
Gewindedurchmesser so 2- 3mm.

Mit einem *scharfen* Bohrer bohrst du je ein Loch durch Rollenhalter und Blank, dem Gewindedurchm. entsprechend.

Höchste Drehzahl und schön vorsichtig! Nicht durchdrücken, sondern den Bohrer durchschneiden lassen!

Die beiden Bohrungen sollten versetzt sein, also eine oben und eine unten und um 180° gegenüber liegen.

Jetzt stippst du die Schrauben in Epoxykleber und drehst sie vorsichtig und "handwarm" fest.

Feddich.

Hast du aber nich von mir, is klar nä!!


----------



## buddy (23. August 2006)

*AW: Rollenhalter dreht sich um Rute*

Es gibt doch extra flüssiges Epoxydharz. Das wird man spritzen können. Und wenn ordentlich was drin ist wird der Griff schon halten.
Ich würds versuchen!
Und bei ner 50 DM Rute solte man das auf jeden Fall probieren und nicht lange rumbasteln.


----------



## buddy (23. August 2006)

*AW: Rollenhalter dreht sich um Rute*

Das gibts ja nicht. Ich drück "Antworten" und seh in meinem Avatar den Fischkopp??!!!
Weiter nach unten gescrollt hab ich dann meinen Post gesehen. In der selben Sekunde abgeschickt- wie geil. Und dann noch sinngemäß das Gleiche. Bei mir aber ohne Bastelanleitung.
-> Kann man das nicht einfach oben reinspritzen bzw. reinlaufen lassen oder ist da keine Luft (kein Spalt) mehr?!

Bevor man doch in den Blank bohrt...


----------



## bubatz01 (23. August 2006)

*AW: Rollenhalter dreht sich um Rute*

als erstes würde ich es ehrlich mit kleben versuchen.geht das nicht,kannst du die schraub version versuchen.dieser bin ich aber skeptisch gegenüber.alleine schon der geringen stärke des blanks.aber versuchen kann man es ja.
wenn du an der rute hängst,kannst du dir auch neuen kork fürs untere griffteil besorgen und es gleich recht machen.


----------



## havkat (23. August 2006)

*AW: Rollenhalter dreht sich um Rute*

@buddy



> Kann man das nicht einfach oben reinspritzen lassen oder ist da keine Luft mehr



Mal ehrlich jetzt. 

Haste das schon mal gemacht oder dir gerade ausgedacht?

Wo willst du "oben" was reinspritzen und wie?

Die Klebung ist gebrochen, aber der alte, ausgehärtete Kleber ist noch da.
Wie soll da wo irgendwatt reinfliessen?

Unter welchem Druck?


----------



## bubatz01 (23. August 2006)

*AW: Rollenhalter dreht sich um Rute*



havkat schrieb:


> Die Klebung ist gebrochen, aber der alte, ausgehärtete Kleber ist noch da.
> Wie soll da wo irgendwatt reinfliessen?
> 
> Unter welchem Druck?


 

währe da nicht etwas luft würde es sich doch auch nicht drehen.lass es ihn doch probieren.
das epoxyd ist nicht umsonst gekauft,kann er ja später,sofern es nicht klappt bei der schraub variante noch verwenden.


----------



## HeilbuttJigger (23. August 2006)

*AW: Rollenhalter dreht sich um Rute*

Ans Kleben hab ich auch gedacht. Aber wie will man ohne irgendetwas an der Rute "kaputtzumachen" den Kleber zwischen Rollenhalter und Blank bringen?

MfG


----------



## havkat (23. August 2006)

*AW: Rollenhalter dreht sich um Rute*

Gute Frage! 

Nächste Frage? :q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. August 2006)

*AW: Rollenhalter dreht sich um Rute*

Mal so als Tip, wenn man denn schon bohrt:
Den Rollenhalter mit 2--3mm anbohren,und mit dickster Spitzennadel einfüllen, könnte jedenfalls klappen.


----------



## buddy (23. August 2006)

*AW: Rollenhalter dreht sich um Rute*

Ok, ok!!! Jaa!! Is ja gut! 
Der kleine, unwissende buddy sollte genauer lesen. Nur der Rollenhalter dreht! Nicht der obere Griff inkl. dem Halter. Und genau da wollt ich doch wat reinspritzen lassen! 
Zwischen Griff, Halter und Blank!!
Ich bin ja schon still! Fast!
Aalsoo: Stich mit der Kanüle quer durch den Korkgriff und hau dann das Harz rein! Also da muß man rankommen und das Harz gibts in sau-flüssig!

Übrigens Dank an bubatz! Der glaubt an mich!

Und wenn dat nich geht mach doch überall ordentlich Tape drum. Dann mußt nicht in den Blank bohren oder kleben o.Ä.
..................Für diesen (meinen) dummen Kommentar verpass ich mir mal die: |uhoh: #d


----------



## bubatz01 (23. August 2006)

*AW: Rollenhalter dreht sich um Rute*

sei so gut und berichte uns was du versucht hast und was geklappt hat.

wenn du ein tape nimmst,dann nimm ein panzertape.beim panzertape musst du sehr wahrscheinlich die breite reduzieren,da diese meist um die 50mm breit sind.
nimm dazu ein cuttermesser.das panzertape hat seinen namen nicht ohne grund,das hält saumässig.

viel erolg.


----------



## buddy (23. August 2006)

*AW: Rollenhalter dreht sich um Rute*

:q:q:q _Ich geh ins Bett! Mir wirds hier heut abend zu komisch!_


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (24. August 2006)

*AW: Rollenhalter dreht sich um Rute*



HeilbuttJigger schrieb:


> @Havkat: Bei der Rute handelt es sich um eine *YAD* "Skagen". Hat mal ca. 50 DM gekostet. Der Rollenhalter ist aus Plaste.
> 
> MfG


Also, ich hab nun grad gar keinen Tip wie man sowas reparieren kann;+ ;+ . Aber irgendwie Interessiert mich das auch, denn an meiner *YAD Cleveland* hab ich das gleiche Problem!!! 
Sollte Yad da vielleicht an nem gescheiten Kleber sparen;+ |krach: |kopfkrat


----------



## havkat (24. August 2006)

*AW: Rollenhalter dreht sich um Rute*

Moin!

@dorschjaeger

Pfusch ab Werk. Vermutlich war der Sitz des RH´s zu "weich", da nützt dann irgendwann auch der beste Kleber nix mehr.

Ich fang noch mal ganz von vorne an. 

Habe den Eindruck, dass davon ausgegangen wird, dass ein Rollenhalter direkt auf den Blank montiert/geklebt wird.

Das ist selten/nie der Fall!

RH´s werden von den Herstellern in festen Maßen geliefert.

Kein RH wird speziell für eine Rutenserie gebaut, egal ob 5er Fliegenrute oder 80er Thunfisch-Lifter.

Is klar, nä?

Die Blanks haben alle unterschiedliche Durchm., hinzu kommt die jeweilige Position auf der Rute.
Da ein Blank konisch verläuft, ändert sich der Durchm. schon deutlich, wenn man den RH büschn weiter oben oder unten, je nach Körpermaßen des Anglers montiert. (Bei Handgefertigten).

Also muss man die Differenz überbrücken.

Das wird mit festem Tape, oder speziellem Glasfasergewebe (Big Game Ruten) gemacht.

Es befinden sich mehrere, stramme Unterwicklungen, i. d. R. drei bis vier, unter deinem RH.
Da drauf und nur da drauf sitz der Halter und ist (war) dort verklebt.

Wenn man das sorgfältig macht, singt das Ding kein Pastor mehr los.
Wenn nicht.........

Dazwischen ist nix, nada, nothing außer Luft.

Man könnte jetzt versuchen, diesen luftigen Raum mit Kleber zu füllen.
Allerdings hat der RH seinen Sitz auf der Unterfütterung verloren.
Was bedeutet, dass er *nie* festen Sitz hatte. 

Die Hülse eines RH´s hat innen Nuten und Federn, also "Rillen".
Die prägen sich normalerweise in die Tapewicklung ein und verhindern so schon ein axiales Verdrehen.
Der Kleber macht die ganze Sache dann endgültig.

Gibt also zwei Diagnosen.

Entweder sass der RH zu locker auf dem Futter und hat seinen Halt so verloren bzw. nie wirklich gehabt, oder die ganze Unterfütterung ist zum Teufel und dreht sich auf dem  Blank. (Selten)
Kleber in den Zwischenraum zu pumpen würde, m. E. nach, die Sache nur für gewisse Zeit kosmetisch reparieren.

Wenn der freiliegende Blank und die RH-Hülse innen obendrein noch verdreckt sind (Staub, alte Kleberreste) wird datt eh nix........ nich für lange. 

Sei mir nich böse, aber bei ´ner hochwertigen Rute, hätte ich den Griff komplett neu aufgebaut.

Bei deiner YAD würde ich nicht lang fackeln und schrauben.

Das datt funzt kannste glauben, auch wenn sich vielleicht bei einigen Rutenbauern jetzt die Fußnägel hochrollen. 

Habe fertig.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (24. August 2006)

*AW: Rollenhalter dreht sich um Rute*



havkat schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> @dorschjaeger
> 
> ...


 
How Grosser Krieger|wavey: :q 
Dat dorschjaegerlein hat verstanden|bla: ... Dann werd ich wohl mal die Bohrmaschine kreisen lassen... Auch wenn sich mir bei dem Gedanken auch ein wenig die Fußnägel hochrollen...
Versuch macht halt klug... Iss jetzt eh nur noch meine Ersatzrute von der Ersatzrute wenn ich vom Kleinboot aus unterwegs bin. Sollte ich Sie also mit meinen diletantischen Bohrversuchen ins Rutennirvana schicken ist das auch kein Prob... Habe auch fertig:q :q


----------



## Saugschmerle (24. August 2006)

*AW: Rollenhalter dreht sich um Rute*

*@ HeilbuttJigger*

Versuchs mal mit Sekundenkleber in der Spritze.Mit der Kanüle schräg durch den Kork einfach etwas Kleber einspritzen und die Rute leicht schräg langsam drehen.Nun sollte der Spalt,falls vorhanden,zwischen Rollenhalter und Unterfütterung auslaufen.
Falls sich die Unterfütterung vom Blank gelöst hat,musst Du die Rute etwas steiler stellen,damit er zwischen Blank und Unterfütterung läuft.
Höchstwahrscheinlich ist es der Fall vom gelösten Rollenhalter von der Unterfütterung.
Das Einspritzen empfehle ich von beiden Seiten.
Zur Sicherheit noch ein kleines Loch,wo der Rollenfuss sitzt und von da aus nochmal injizieren.
Viel Erfolg beim Basteln.

Gruß Saugschmerle


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. September 2006)

*AW: Rollenhalter dreht sich um Rute*

Und? #h Ergebnisse?


----------



## Saugschmerle (29. September 2006)

*AW: Rollenhalter dreht sich um Rute*

Würde mich auch interessieren ob es gefunzt hat !?! |kopfkrat 

Gruß Saugschmerle


----------



## Geraetefetischist (29. September 2006)

*AW: Rollenhalter dreht sich um Rute*

Bohren??? Besser nicht, es sei denn, man eine Tischbohrmaschine die mindestens 2500 Umdrehungen macht. Ausserdem sollten die Bohrer speziell angeschliffen sein, zumal die in Verbundmaterial sauschnell stumpf werden...

Weil: die Fasern müssen sauber durchschnitten werden, und nicht gerissen.
Am besten dürfte das für Heimwerker noch mit Dremel und Diamantbohrer gehen.

Ich würd auch erstmal die Sekundenklebervariante probieren, oder mit mehrfach vorsichtig Anbohren des Rollenhalters und dann 2K-Epoxi. Meist ist auch zwischen Rollenhalter und Kork noch etwas Platz für eine Kanüle.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Rael (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Rollenhalter dreht sich um Rute*

Hatte dieses Problem auch und habe dann mit nem Dremel und ner kleinen Trennscheibe den Graphitrollenhalter an der Stelle wo die Rolle sitzt mit nem Langloch versehen. Dahinein habe ich dann einen aufschäumenden Kleber auf PU-Basis gegeben und gewartet bis der ausgehärtet war. Danach die überstehenden Klebereste bündig abgeschnitten und die Fläche mit Silikon versiegelt. Feddich. Hält bombenfest. :m


----------



## vazzquezz (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Rollenhalter dreht sich um Rute*

Dascha ´n Witz...

Ich hatte genau das Problem auch gerade! Mit einer ...

[TUSCH=TÄTERÄ]

YAD Kansas

[/TUSCH]

:m 

Ich hab den Rollenhalter mittels Minifräskopf/Dremel auf der Rückseite dreimal angebohrt, und, auf die Öffnungen verteilt, ca. 1cl 5-Min.-Epoxi per Spritze reingedrückt. Hat 1A-geklappt, und der Rollenhalter sitzt wieder wie Ast #6 

V.


----------

